# Moving to Jumeirah Islands



## thedoubles (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone

We are moving to Dubai in January and we are looking for somewhere to live, my husband has visited a few homes in the Jumeirah mansions area which all back on to the lake, our main questions to this are a) are there any stagnant areas of water, the bottom of the water falls both look a bit grotty sometimes and during the summer does this begin to smell. b) what is the community like to live in, is their plenty of activities for families at the weekend and sometimes during the week. c) are there any animals that live in or next to the water, for example if there any water rats or mice that live by the lake. 

Any other comments of advice would be greatly appreciated.

The Doubles


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

There is the rare Jumeira Crocodile.
It is quite small, and lives on the banks of the lakes.
Very rarely seen, but they can come up through your drainage, and give you a nasty nip when you're on the pan...

There are no mice. The crocs eat them all.


----------

